# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  क्या खाने के वक्*त से भी होता है दिल पर असर

## Krishna

भारतीय और अमेरिकी रिसर्चरों की एक टीम ने पाया कि आपकी दिल की सेहत के लिए न सिर्फ ये बात मायने रखती है कि आप क्या खाते हैं बल्कि ये बात भी बहुत जरूरी है कि आप किस वक्त खाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

एक पुरानी कहावत है, आदमी के दिल का रास्ता उसके पेट से होकर जाता है। अगर इस कहावत को असल जीवन में अपना कर चलें तो भी आजकल मुंह में पानी ला देने वाली कोई भी डिश परोसना सिर्फ कुछ मिनटों का काम रह गया है। और सिर्फ पुरुष ही क्यों, स्वादिष्ट खाना तो तकरीबन हर किसी को पसंद होता है। लेकिन इससे लोगों की खाने की सीमा और क्षमता भी सामान्य सीमा से बाहर होने लगी है। इसका नतीजा मोटापे के रूप में कहीं भी नजर आ सकता है। जरूरत से ज्यादा खाना कोई अपराध नहीं, लेकिन ऐसा कभी-कभार किया जाए तो। चिंता की बात यह है कि आजकल ऐसे मौके लोगों के लिए नियमित दिनचर्या की बात बन गए हैं। अपनी स्वाद की भूख को शांत करते समय क्या हम एक बार भी अपनी सेहत के बारे में सोचते हैं? क्या हम यह सोचते हैं कि जो हाई-कोलेस्ट्रॉल और अनसैचुरेटेड फूड खा रहे हैं, वह हमारे दिल के लिए किसी भी तरह से अच्छा है? और सबसे बड़ी बात, क्या हम टाइम देखकर खाना खाते हैं?

----------


## Krishna

..................................................

----------


## Krishna

*समय से खाना है दिल के लिए जरूरी*
सैन डिआगो स्टेट यूनिवर्सिटी के बायॉलजिस्ट गिरीश मेल्कानी ने कहा, "जिन लोगों को दिल की बीमारी है उन्हें पूरी तरह से अपनी डाइट बदलने की जरूरत नहीं है, बल्कि अपने खाने के टाइम को ठीक करके भी इस बीमारी पर नियंत्रण स्थापित कर सकते हैं।" टाइम के हिसाब से खानपान के फायदे सिर्फ युवाओं को ही नहीं है। जब रिसर्चरों ने डाइट का ये तरीका उम्रदराज लोगों के साथ इस्तेमाल किया तो उनका दिल पहले से ज्यादा स्वस्थ हो गया। 

इसके अलावा दिल की सेहत को बनाए रखने के लिए इन बातों का भी ख्याल रखना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*घटाएं तनाव*जीवनशैली में बदलाव लाकर आप तनाव कम कर सकते हैं। रोज कम से कम 7-8 घंटे की नींद लें। व्यवस्थित रहें, काम को योजनाबद्घ तरीके से अंजाम दें और चिंता कम से कम करें।

*तेल का इस्तेमाल 
*खाने में एक तरह के तेल का हमेशा इस्तेमाल करने के बजाए दो-तीन तरह का तेल रखें और इन्हें बदल-बदल कर इस्तेमाल करें। एक व्यक्ति को औसत रोज अधिकतम 3 चम्मच से ज्यादा तेल नहीं खाना चाहिए। एक साथ ज्यादा तेल न खरीदें। तेल हमेशा ठंडी, सूखी जगह पर रोशनी से दूर रखें।

----------


## Krishna

*धूम्रपान को कहें अलविदा*आपकी धूम्रपान की आदत छुड़ाने में खान-पान की भूमिका अहम होती है। विटामिन से भरपूर चीजें जैसे कि रसीले फल, शिमला मिर्च, आंवला आदि खाने से धूम्रपान करने की इच्छा कम होती है। शुगर फ्री केंडी से अपने मुंह को व्यस्त रखें। धूम्रपान की तलब लगने पर कुछ सूखे मेवों की महक आपका ध्यान भटका सकती है।
*हाइपरटेंशन पर रखें नियंत्रण*जिन लोगों को हाइपरटेंशन होता है, उन्हें नमक के इस्तेमाल पर कड़ा नियंत्रण रखना चाहिए। अपनी डाइनिंग टेबल पर नमक न रखें। खाने की रेडीमेड चीजों के इस्तेमाल से बचें, क्योंकि इनमें ज्यादा मात्रा में सोडियम होता है। अपने फल, सलाद और दही में नमक का इस्तेमाल न करें।

----------

